# Scalped a couple of lycra clad roadies



## User (8 Oct 2011)




----------



## snorri (8 Oct 2011)

Reiver, I thought this could only be a story about you taking a career change into the world of gents hairdressing.


----------



## screenman (8 Oct 2011)

Wow you overtook somebody who got you back later, weird bragging rights it seems.


----------



## yello (8 Oct 2011)

reiver said:


> one of them had blown up and was stood by his bike trying to get his breath



They'd probably only stopped because the other one needed a pee! 

But, yes, I'll let you claim your stage victory!


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (8 Oct 2011)

Im not sure technically if that counts as a scalping - dont both participants need to be at least on their bikes and cycling. Overtaking a stationary object hardly counts as scalping in the proper sense.


----------



## screenman (8 Oct 2011)

Maybe it does if that is the only way you can do it. From most of the scalping I read on here is the limit of most brags.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2011)

When you get to my age the only thing I over take is a parked car


----------



## aberal (8 Oct 2011)

numbnuts said:


> When you get to my age the only thing I over take is a parked car



I've been overtaken by a parked car...


----------



## Moss (8 Oct 2011)

numbnuts said:


> When you get to my age the only thing I over take is a parked car



Yes I'll dip my toe in that water!


----------



## twobiker (8 Oct 2011)

Left a young lad standing yesterday,one of his stabilisers caught in a kerbstone.


----------



## Moss (8 Oct 2011)

aberal said:


> I've been overtaken by a parked car...



Wow,

You got reverse gears on your bike? I want one!


----------



## Moss (8 Oct 2011)

aberal said:


> I've been overtaken by a parked car...



Wow,

You got reverse gears on your bike? I want one!


----------



## keyser soze (8 Oct 2011)

twobiker said:


> Left a young lad standing yesterday,one of his stabilisers caught in a kerbstone.



Did he pass you back before you got to the seesaw tho?


----------



## NotFabian (8 Oct 2011)

twobiker said:


> Left a young lad standing yesterday,one of his stabilisers caught in a kerbstone.


----------



## Moss (8 Oct 2011)

reiver said:


> Scalped a couple of lycra clad roadies today, Harding Hill on the Duns Longframacus road; Its a big big hill with an easy start, two roadies whizzed past me in the usual fashion, 5 minutes later one of them had blown up and was stood by his bike trying to get his breath. I was too out of breath to make any sarcastic comment, but I did enjoy my moment. They did catch up and pass me on the other side, but so what, my moment was sweet



Old man on the road bike - was it? Or should I say off the road bike?	bet you enjoyed the moment.


----------



## twobiker (8 Oct 2011)

keyser soze said:


> Did he pass you back before you got to the seesaw tho?


He did but when he dropped his teddy I knew I had him.


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (8 Oct 2011)

numbnuts said:


> When you get to my age the only thing I over take is a parked car



Dont do yourself down . So long as your on a £3000 bike and dressed in lycra your a highly valued scalp.


----------



## Hip Priest (8 Oct 2011)

I very slowly and gradually caught a bloke this morning who had the proper gear on. It was on a slight hill and it took a lot effort on my part. Sadly, it was only as I got alongside that I realised he was casually chatting on the phone.


----------



## brokenflipflop (8 Oct 2011)

Hip Priest said:


> I very slowly and gradually caught a bloke this morning who had the proper gear on. It was on a slight hill and it took a lot effort on my part. Sadly, it was only as I got alongside that I realised he was casually chatting on the phone.


----------



## Seigi (8 Oct 2011)

Moss said:


> Wow,
> 
> You got reverse gears on your bike? I want one!



A fixie could go backwards ;3


----------



## Moss (8 Oct 2011)

Seigi said:


> A fixie could go backwards ;3



Loved riding my single in the early 70's, but never really got to grips with the fixed wheel!


----------



## Mugshot (9 Oct 2011)

reiver said:


> Truth is, its a big hill and you need to get your pacing right, I know the hill well, I took a 5 minute stop before the start, (maybe the roadies had done 20 fast miles at this point) I then keep my speed well down as I know it just gets steeper and steeper, it was at this point they whizzed past. Half way up the hill there is a bit of an optical illusion, on a steep section you approach a bend, it appears that after the bend the hill eases off considerably, it doesn't, you suddenly realise on rounding the bend that the steepness just goes on relentlessly for maybe another quarter mile to yet another bend, your energy just vanishes. The first time I done the hill I failed at this point, and it was here the two roadies had blown up. When you know the hill and know what's coming it just isn't all that bad.



Ignore the naysayers reiver, you don't need to justify your overtake, some people just don't seem to get it.


----------



## twobiker (9 Oct 2011)

It all comes down to how far you rode/how far they rode ,I got scalped by a guy at the end of a 100ml ride, I had just been knocked off and tore all the ligaments in left hand , had to ride 15mls one handed to get home, I was thinking "If I had two hands I'd have you"he was probably thinking"If I get home in ten minutes I'll catch the end of Neighbours", scalping is just a make believe race between two people, one of whom doesn't probably know its a race or give a sh*t.


----------



## addictfreak (9 Oct 2011)

twobiker said:


> scalping is just a make believe race between two people, one of whom doesn't probably know its a race or give a sh*t.



Couldnt have put it better myself.


----------



## screenman (9 Oct 2011)

Briliant.


----------



## Hip Priest (9 Oct 2011)

I think you've just about summed it up twobiker.


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (9 Oct 2011)

But you do all give a sh*t enough to say you dont give a sh*t.


----------



## twobiker (9 Oct 2011)

Emmanuel Obikwelu said:


> But you do all give a sh*t enough to say you dont give a sh*t.


No we "don't" all give a sh*t enough to say we don't give a sh*t.


----------



## screenman (9 Oct 2011)

How do you make that out? Twobiker was talking about the unknown rider. The rest of us answered his post and a good one it was.

The only way to claim a scalp is in a proper organised race, with known start and finish points. By some of the silly scalps going about on here I can claim to scalping a Audi R8 yesterday at some red traffic lights.


----------



## Mugshot (9 Oct 2011)

twobiker said:


> Left a young lad standing yesterday,one of his stabilisers caught in a kerbstone.






screenman said:


> The only way to claim a scalp is in a proper organised race, with known start and finish points. By some of the silly scalps going about on here I can claim to scalping a Audi R8 yesterday at some red traffic lights.



Maybe, just maybe, when people are claiming "scalps" like twobikers here, or like the ops where somebody wasn't actually riding the bike it's being said with a wry smile on their face and a touch of humor in the tone of the post, they're not all claiming to be Cavendish.
Well done on scalping the Audi BTW


----------



## Mugshot (9 Oct 2011)

reiver said:


> I think some of you are maybe taking my post a little too seriously ....



Exactamundo


----------



## screenman (9 Oct 2011)

Point accepted. However I often feel that some maybe not made with humour but false bravado.


----------



## twobiker (9 Oct 2011)

When I feel depressed I get my wife to hold my MTB and I ride past her 5/6 times on my tourer, it makes me feel so much better .


----------



## Mugshot (9 Oct 2011)

twobiker said:


> When I feel depressed I get my wife to hold my MTB and I ride past her 5/6 times on my tourer, it makes me feel so much better .



Too scared you wont catch her if you let her ride it ?


----------



## twobiker (9 Oct 2011)

Mugshot said:


> Too scared you wont catch her if you let her ride it ?


Let "HER RIDE IT" now that is funny


----------



## yello (9 Oct 2011)

reiver said:


> I think some of you are maybe taking my post a little too seriously ....



Indeed. I think many of us have been on the receiving end of that. Make a jovial post in all innocence and end up feeling like you wish you'd never bothered!

I get few chances to scalp or be scalped around here so I have to have my own fun with lamp posts, street signs etc. I'm Marco Pantani (scalping joke there if you want!) until that fence post at the top of the climb.... then I'm a jelly fish, gasping for air and feeling quite sick!

I think we're all allowed a little tongue-in-cheek bravado every now and again.


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (9 Oct 2011)

reiver said:


> I think some of you are maybe taking my post a little too seriously ....



Any mention of scalping inevitably brings out the serious cyclists questioning the validity of scalping and protesting (too much) that they dont give a sh*t.
This of course totally misses the point of the fundamentally silly nature of scalping and also highlights one of the intrinsic delights of scalping which is annoying Mr serious on his £3000 alp duez carbon spesh on the back end of a 100 miler.


----------



## screenman (9 Oct 2011)

Why is annoying people a delight, that attitude bothers me somewhat. What happened to being nice to our fellow human beings. Why is it because somebody has a £3,000 bike they are Mr Serious?


----------



## yello (9 Oct 2011)

screenman said:


> Why is annoying people a delight, that attitude bothers me somewhat.



Me too. I'm not sure who is annoying who though. I read it is a bit of silly fun that the scalpee is not even aware of. If the scalper is deriving some kind of empty kudos over it, well that's another thing but even then it's only a bit sad, it's not something that involves anyone else. 

But yes, to deliberately do something for no other reason than to piss someone else off is pathetic. I don't go for that either.


----------



## GrasB (9 Oct 2011)

Being serious about that scalp... heard of hard training rides? Maybe one rider deliberately went out with a stronger rider in an attempt to try & keep up. Unfortunately the weaker rider couldn't deal with the pace & blew up on a climb.

BTW this is a scalp fail as you got passed again


----------



## twobiker (9 Oct 2011)

Emmanuel Obikwelu said:


> Any mention of scalping inevitably brings out the serious cyclists questioning the validity of scalping and protesting (too much) that they dont give a sh*t.
> This of course totally misses the point of the fundamentally silly nature of scalping and also highlights one of the intrinsic delights of scalping which is annoying Mr serious on his £3000 alp duez carbon spesh on the back end of a 100 miler.


I haven't got a £3000 carbon spesh I have a £135 six year old touring bike and 100miles is piss easy, because the OP got passed again just up the road it was obvious that it was meant as a joke. you post just to annoy.


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (9 Oct 2011)

screenman said:


> Why is annoying people a delight, that attitude bothers me somewhat. What happened to being nice to our fellow human beings. Why is it because somebody has a £3,000 bike they are Mr Serious?



I guess its just that when you get some people getting so hot under the collor about preventing a little harmless fun the annoyance that it so quite clearly causes becomes amusing on its own. Sorry but i cant help finding it amusing that you take it so seriously (even my bike comment).


----------



## keyser soze (9 Oct 2011)

Is there a good definition for 'scalping'? For a newbie  I'm guessing overtaking??? 

And as far as the bad attitudes go have you visited bikeradar? Some vile old hands on there in the roadie section


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (9 Oct 2011)

twobiker said:


> I haven't got a £3000 carbon spesh I have a £135 six year old touring bike and 100miles is piss easy, because the OP got passed again just up the road it was obvious that it was meant as a joke. you post just to annoy.



So did the guy that you say scalped you do anything to indicate to you that you were scalped ?
Or is the scalping just in your head ?


----------



## twobiker (9 Oct 2011)

Emmanuel Obikwelu said:


> So did the guy that you say scalped you do anything to indicate to you that you were scalped ?
> Or is the scalping just in your head ?


Did you read the post , you are a waste of space.


----------



## screenman (9 Oct 2011)




----------



## twobiker (9 Oct 2011)

Emmanuel Obikwelu said:


> So did the guy that you say scalped you do anything to indicate to you that you were scalped ?
> Or is the scalping just in your head ?


I am making an indication to you at this moment can you guess what it is.?


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (9 Oct 2011)

twobiker said:


> Did you read the post , you are a waste of space.



The guy that scalped you gave no overt sign that he was consciously scalping you , the scalping issue is just in your head.
You say "scalping is just a make believe race between two people, one of whom doesn't probably know its a race or give a sh*t. "
Do you mean the scalper is the "one of whom doesn't probably know its a race or give a sh*t."
And the person being scalped _ in your case this is you _ is the one in the make believe race with the problem with being scalped.
I presumed you had meant it the other way round.


----------



## Fnaar (9 Oct 2011)

I'm going to start _literally _scalping riders that I pass... ie slice off their head skin/hair. Then I'll hang my trophies from my crossbar.


----------



## yello (9 Oct 2011)

There'd be no doubting then that the scalpee would know all about it!


----------



## keyser soze (9 Oct 2011)

Fnaar said:


> I'm going to start _literally _scalping riders that I pass... ie slice off their head skin/hair. Then I'll hang my trophies from my crossbar.


No good with the skinhead brigade like me  

Is it just overtaking someone ???


----------



## twobiker (9 Oct 2011)

Emmanuel Obikwelu said:


> The guy that scalped you gave no overt sign that he was consciously scalping you , the scalping issue is just in your head.
> You say "scalping is just a make believe race between two people, one of whom doesn't probably know its a race or give a sh*t. "
> Do you mean the scalper is the "one of whom doesn't probably know its a race or give a sh*t."
> And the person being scalped _ in your case this is you _ is the one in the make believe race with the problem with being scalped.
> I presumed you had meant it the other way round.


The only thing I have a problem with is a smartass, Normally I would have to meet someone to form an opinion of them, but in your case just by reading your posts to me I have made an exception.


----------



## Mugshot (9 Oct 2011)

keyser soze said:


> No good with the skinhead brigade like me
> 
> Is it just overtaking someone ???



It is ideed overtaking someone keyser, the upshot of this overtaking is that you are of course the superior human being in just about every conceivable way. Unfortunately, some of us never seem to have a chance to "scalp" another rider whilst still getting "scalped" ourselves, pushing us slow fellas further and further down the ladder of masculinity (I think it tends to be blokes). So any opportunity we get to climb a rung no matter how tenuous is clung on to.
Mainly, I think most people see it as a little bit of harmless nonsense.


----------



## barongreenback (9 Oct 2011)

This afternoon, I scalped a PSCO riding a knobbly tyred mountain bike whilst I was wearing my lycra on my racing bike (and going downhill). I am the best. No question


----------



## keyser soze (9 Oct 2011)

Cheers Mugshot..

I might have to adjust my ride out time to coincide with pension day, maybe I can try some 'blue rinse scalping', be the only kind I get for my totem pole


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (9 Oct 2011)

twobiker said:


> The only thing I have a problem with is a smartass, Normally I would have to meet someone to form an opinion of them, but in your case just by reading your posts to me I have made an exception.



Why so defensive. First you attribute scalping overtones to somebody probably just innocently overtaking you.
Then protest not to give a sh*t when it is evidently clear that you are precisely the kind of person who does give a sh*t .
And now you seem Unnerved by the prospect that somebody may be smarter than you - i am happy to concede that you are the smarter if it helps you calm down.
Its only a bit of harmless fun - dont get paranoid that everyone who overtakes you is mentally scalping you or that youve got anything to feel bad about. Unless your lance armstrong everyone gets scalped sometimes.


----------



## raindog (9 Oct 2011)

Some people on this forum need scalping.


----------



## twobiker (9 Oct 2011)

Emmanuel Obikwelu said:


> Why so defensive. First you attribute scalping overtones to somebody probably just innocently overtaking you.
> Then protest not to give a sh*t when it is evidently clear that you are precisely the kind of person who does give a sh*t .
> And now you seem Unnerved by the prospect that somebody may be smarter than you - i am happy to concede that you are the smarter if it helps you calm down.
> Its only a bit of harmless fun - dont get paranoid that everyone who overtakes you is mentally scalping you or that youve got anything to feel bad about. Unless your lance armstrong everyone gets scalped sometimes.


Defensive , lets see, you have launched a personal attack on me and now say, "Oh why are you upset" The OP was about scalping some one, hence the title, dimwit, my dog is smarter than you, and with the allegations re Lance Armstrong, not a good choice, my post about being overtaken said that the guy was innocently overtaking me, but you have chosen to ignore that , and I really don't give a shoot about scalping hence my jokey replies , again which you chose to ignore,There are a lot of people smarter than me you are not one of them,How do you conceive that what you post is "harmless fun" .


----------



## snorri (9 Oct 2011)

I was overtaken yesterday by two cyclists, it looked like a father and son. Today, I was overtaken again  , it was the father from yesterday , he slowed down to speak today . That's three overtakes in two days, and I haven't overtaken anyone for weeks.
Is it worth carrying on, or should I just quietly give up cycling :?:


----------



## Mugshot (9 Oct 2011)

snorri said:


> I was overtaken yesterday by two cyclists, it looked like a father and son. Today, I was overtaken again  , it was the father from yesterday , he slowed down to speak today . That's three overtakes in two days, and I haven't overtaken anyone for weeks.
> Is it worth carrying on, or should I just quietly give up cycling :?:



I'd count the father and son combination as a peloton with all it's associated benefits, therefore it's only one overtake, you should definitely hang on in there!


----------



## screenman (9 Oct 2011)

Ride the route back to front, that way they will not get you again.

Just realised I am bald, does that mean I cannot be scalped.


----------



## Moss (9 Oct 2011)

Gentlemen Please,

A Little Nonsense now and then is Worthy of the Wisest Men! Oh, and "Love Thy Neighbor" BTW that's everyone!


----------



## Mugshot (9 Oct 2011)

Moss said:


> Gentlemen Please,
> 
> A Little Nonsense now and then is Worthy of the Wisest Men! Oh, and "Love Thy Neighbor" BTW that's everyone!



I thought most of us were playing quite nicely in here


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (9 Oct 2011)

twobiker said:


> Defensive , lets see, you have launched a personal attack on me and now say, "Oh why are you upset" The OP was about scalping some one, hence the title, dimwit, my dog is smarter than you, and with the allegations re Lance Armstrong, not a good choice, my post about being overtaken said that the guy was innocently overtaking me, but you have chosen to ignore that , and I really don't give a shoot about scalping hence my jokey replies , again which you chose to ignore,There are a lot of people smarter than me you are not one of them,How do you conceive that what you post is "harmless fun" .



Woops - now you are just lying. You didnt say innocently overtaking you !
You say "I got scalped by a guy at the end of a 100ml ride" and then "scalping is just a make believe race between two people, one of whom doesn't probably know its a race or give a sh*t. "
Scalping is just a harmless bit of silly fun - or at least it should be apart from there being people like you around who give such a sh*t about it.
The only attack you could possibly lay at my feet is one of questioning this great sense of humour that you attribute to yourself . Oh and possibly that your posting seems to lerch from childish humour to name calling with apparently nothing in between.


----------



## Mugshot (9 Oct 2011)

I did say most of us


----------



## yello (9 Oct 2011)

snorri said:


> Is it worth carrying on, or should I just quietly give up cycling :?:



No, I'm sorry to say that you have to give it up. You're a disgrace. No self respecting cyclist should ever allow themselves to be overtaken.


----------



## twobiker (9 Oct 2011)

Emmanuel Obikwelu said:


> Woops - now you are just lying. You didnt say innocently overtaking you !
> You say "I got scalped by a guy at the end of a 100ml ride" and then "scalping is just a make believe race between two people, one of whom doesn't probably know its a race or give a sh*t. "
> Scalping is just a harmless bit of silly fun - or at least it should be apart from there being people like you around who give such a sh*t about it.
> The only attack you could possibly lay at my feet is one of questioning this great sense of humour that you attribute to yourself . Oh and possibly that your posting seems to lerch from childish humour to name calling with apparently nothing in between.


Whoops,You are not very good at this are you?,Yes I said I was scalped ,I was riding and he was just innocently overtaking,or in "simple terms , scalping" can you read English? Did not say great sense of humour said JOKEY,Whoops, wrong again, also its LURCH, NOT LERCH,Whoops, also its Whoops, not woops, well you cannot read and cannot spell, and you like to take parts of different posts and typeout of context. what a nice guy, well keep going .


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Oct 2011)

Two biker I do like the irony with your posts to your avatar!


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (10 Oct 2011)

twobiker said:


> Whoops,You are not very good at this are you?,Yes I said I was scalped ,I was riding and he was just innocently overtaking,or in "simple terms , scalping" can you read English? Did not say great sense of humour said JOKEY,Whoops, wrong again, also its LURCH, NOT LERCH,Whoops, also its Whoops, not woops, well you cannot read and cannot spell, and you like to take parts of different posts and typeout of context. what a nice guy, well keep going .



So now you are saying scalping is synonamous with innocent overtaking.
Before you said that scalping was "scalping is just a make believe race between two people, one of whom doesn't probably know its a race or give a sh*t. "
So are you still the one who dosnt give a sh*t or is the scalper the one who dosnt give a Sh*t cos your hysterical replies are making it increasingly unclear.
NB - Go ahead and critiscise my spelling and my english , thats exactly what i would expect from somebody like you.


----------



## Hip Priest (10 Oct 2011)

I took twobikers comment to be a self-deprecating quip about the futility of this whole scalping business (ie - he was thinking 'I could have him if it wasn't for my injured hand', whereas the other guy was probably just trying to get home in time for Neighbours).

I'm quite surprised it has provoked an argument.


----------



## Shaun (10 Oct 2011)

I don't want to lock this thread if I can help it, so please keep it civil and maybe take a time-out and relax a bit before replying.  

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Leaway2 (10 Oct 2011)

barongreenback said:


> This afternoon, I scalped a PSCO riding a knobbly tyred mountain bike whilst I was wearing my lycra on my racing bike (and going downhill). I am the best. No question




Kudos.


----------



## on the road (10 Oct 2011)

reiver said:


> maybe the roadies had done 20 fast miles at this point


Or they might have done 80.


----------



## MacB (10 Oct 2011)

I have been overtaken by a vast array of cyclists, whether I was scalped or not only they could tell you as it exists in their minds. The only one that ever bothered me, and I know it was done deliberately, was a kid doing his paper round. He kept stopping to deliver papers and then overtaking me again.


----------



## wiggydiggy (10 Oct 2011)

MacB said:


> I have been overtaken by a vast array of cyclists, whether I was scalped or not only they could tell you as it exists in their minds. The only one that ever bothered me, and I know it was done deliberately, was a kid doing his paper round. He kept stopping to deliver papers and then overtaking me again.



Speaking from experience, I think he was keener on finishing the soddin round quicker than just keeping ahead of you lol


----------



## on the road (10 Oct 2011)

When out on the bike I often see kids on grifters or whatever bike it is trying to keep up with me, I often thought if I slowed down and let them pass would put their arms up like they've just won the Tou De France


----------



## MacB (10 Oct 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> Speaking from experience, I think he was keener on finishing the soddin round quicker than just keeping ahead of you lol



generally you may be right but he grinned at me the second time


----------



## Wankelschrauben (10 Oct 2011)

I was scalped once, whilst I was stationery at a set of traffic lights on red.

A lead cyclist blundered through the red light and shouted "scalped ya" as he passed.

His group followed and together they caused chaos across the junction, I caught them up and rode along side the leader whilst patronising him on his way.


----------



## Moss (10 Oct 2011)

Mugshot said:


> I did say most of us



Agree with that! And after-all, it's just a bit of fun.

I got passed by a younger fitter guy while riding on a false flat! He'd ridden 30, miles and I was just beginning my ride. A nice Guy, he slowed down to say hello; and chat, I told him to go on ahead as I was not fit enough to stay with him.	A little further along the road with some undulation in the road and my legs getting warmer, I did manage to catch him; and we rode together for a mile or two; Well, until the first real climb approached! I let him go on ahead as my climbing legs are not what they once were. He sailed easily up the first of three decent climbs, with a short lull in-between each one of the climbs. I did manage to keep him in sight until the top of the last climb, well, for him; by the time I got over the last climb, he could not be seen! I enjoyed that ride for two reasons - firstly because meeting that young man, caused me to work a little more than I would have normally; and the second was, just watching him make easy work of those long climbs. Certainly gave this old rider the encouragement to try a little harder; and I felt better for it. So the young can sometimes teach us old dogs new tricks.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Oct 2011)

I passed an old boy on his safety bicycle on Sunday morning - as I passed him I screamed 'LOSER' in his face and punched the air.

Put him in his place, oh yes!


----------



## screenman (10 Oct 2011)

That made me laugh, brilliant.


----------



## Mugshot (10 Oct 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I passed an old boy on his safety bicycle on Sunday morning - as I passed him I screamed 'LOSER' in his face and punched the air.
> 
> Put him in his place, oh yes!



^^^^^^Now that is how to perform a scalping, leave the target in NO doubt as to who's boss


----------



## Mr Farley (10 Oct 2011)

reiver said:


> Exactly, the only thing we know for sure is I had done about 8 miles slowly and mostly wind assisted downhill, and then had taken a 5 minute rest before the big climb. May be they were concerned for my well being and waited just in case the old bloke with jeans on give himself a coronary on such a big hill. The truth is we will never know
> 
> I just like the thought it was a fair race on a big hill and I won



So really you are like a 'king of the mountains' where as they hold the yellow jersey as they passed you again . Kudos for the scalp anyway.


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (11 Oct 2011)

Hey guys - last thing i want to do is turn into Mr Serious Killjoy but technically you can only scalp somebody higher up the cycling food chain than yourself. So casual clothes scalps lycra but not vice versa - paperboy scalps MacB but not vice versa.
The likely kind of scalping scenario is going to be Mr £2000 Alp Duez Spesh on the back end of a 100+miler. Short of sticking a neon sign on the back displaying miles covered theres not much Mr Duez can do. Maybe theres a marketing opportunity the for someone. (The dignity preserver - every serious cyclist should have one)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2011)

Emmanuel Obikwelu said:


> paperboy scalps MacB but not vice versa.



Yeah, like that would ever happen anyway!


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yeah, like that would ever happen anyway!




MacB scalped me in the queue for lunch, last time we rode together


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2011)

rich p said:


> MacB scalped me in the queue for lunch, last time we rode together



That I can believe, rich, although I'm lead to believe that he allows everyone else to scalp him to the bar to get a round in.


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That I can believe, rich, although I'm lead to believe that he allows everyone else to scalp him to the bar to get a round in.




I truth, he sidled up to me in the queue and said, "Get us a bacon sandwich and a Becks, I'm off for a smoke"


----------



## Crankarm (11 Oct 2011)

If people want to pass you let them get on with it. Who cares unless you feel you are an alpha male and your manhood is some how diminished by being overtaken? It really reveals an unpleasant side of cyclists to barge past and put their fellow cyclists down. It really is no different to those knuckle dragging motons who bully their way past you.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2011)

Fun's over - laughing boy's here...


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Fun's over - laughing boy's here...




MacB is more of an omega male


----------



## MacB (11 Oct 2011)

rich p said:


> MacB is more of an omega male



You can't blame me for this, I had a nose at the line and decided who would be easiest to make 'my bitch'


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (11 Oct 2011)

Scalping is really a backhanded compliment. And MacBs paperboy encapsulates the quite charming harmlessness of it. Im sure MacB didnt yell at the angelic (but shocked) paperboy - "dont big yourself up too much you little sh*t im 85 into a 100 miler" but rather redoubled his efforts in attempting to keep up with the paperboy so he was at least in striking distance the next time the paperboy had to stop again.


----------



## YahudaMoon (18 Oct 2011)

They call scalpers cat 6 racers where I come from


----------



## VamP (18 Oct 2011)

You gotta love scalping threads  


ah well, back to work...


----------



## apollo179 (19 Oct 2011)

The only place i regularly get scalped is richmond park otherwise it is thankfully a rare occurence.


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (22 Oct 2011)

I got scalped in hampstead by a bloke in black shorts yesterday. I saw him approaching on a slip road about to join my road as i went past. He was obviously fresh whereas i was 20 miles into 35 and he flew past me a short while later - not a word , no acknowledgment that i had clearly got 20 miles under my belt , nothing. No consideration for my feelings whatsoever.


----------



## Herzog (22 Oct 2011)

Emmanuel Obikwelu said:


> no acknowledgment that i had clearly got 20 miles under my belt , nothing. No consideration for my feelings whatsoever.



How would he know you'd already done 20 miles?


----------



## on the road (22 Oct 2011)

Emmanuel Obikwelu said:


> I got scalped in hampstead by a bloke in black shorts yesterday. I saw him approaching on a slip road about to join my road as i went past. He was obviously fresh whereas i was 20 miles into 35 and he flew past me a short while later - not a word , no acknowledgment that i had clearly got 20 miles under my belt , nothing. No consideration for my feelings whatsoever.


That was obviously meant as a joke


----------



## Herzog (22 Oct 2011)

on the road said:


> That was obviously meant as a joke



You never know with some people on here (NOT referring directly to you Emmanuel!)


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (22 Oct 2011)

on the road said:


> That was obviously meant as a joke



Obviously not obvious to some people on here (NOT referring directly to you Herzog!)


----------



## danger mouse (22 Oct 2011)

Best (worst?) scalp was last week. Just coming to the brow of a hill I was passed rather rapidly by a very nice chap who as he breezed past gave a friendly wave and a cheery "hows it going"

I followed him onto a flatter section and started to catch him up and despite feeling sure I could have went past, it felt rather odd and ungentlemanly to do so. I just turned off and took a shorter route to where I was headed. 

Nice camaraderie I thought.


----------



## Crankarm (22 Oct 2011)

reiver said:


> Scalped a couple of lycra clad roadies today, Harding Hill on the Duns Longframacus road; Its a big big hill with an easy start, two roadies whizzed past me in the usual fashion, 5 minutes later one of them had blown up and was stood by his bike trying to get his breath. I was too out of breath to make any sarcastic comment, but I did enjoy my moment. They did catch up and pass me on the other side, but so what, my moment was sweet



Were you on your zimmer frame  ?


----------

